# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  pic}... تصميمي...}

## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*لاول مره اضع بين ايديكمـ صور من عمل يدي ..*
*اتمنى تعجبكمـ وتقبلوهم كعمل بسيط متواضع ..*


 :embarrest:  :noworry: 
*\*
*/*
*\*
**

**

**

**

**

**

**


******

**

**

*هذا لليوم وان شاء الله فيه المزيد والاحسن..*
*وبفضل الله ثم تشجيعكم سأتقدم اكثر..*
 :embarrest:  :cool: 
*لاتحرموني ردوكم اللطيفه..*
*دمتم بالف خير..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## hope

*توو مآ نور القسسسم والله*

*ولآ اروع من هيك بدآيه* 
*من أحسسسسن لأحسن يآرب* 

**

*عجبتني مرره هذي :)*


*تسلم الأيآدي غناتي* 

*دووم نورينآ بجديدك* 

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تقدم رائع الى الامام ..

كل المودة

----------


## شوق المحبة

مـ س ـآء آلـ خ ـير ..






ما ش ـآء الله ع ـليكِ ح ـبآآآبه ،، 


بدآيه ح ـلووه منك ..


تـ س ـلم هآلديات وربي يـ ع ـطيكِ آلـ ع ـآآآآفيه ..


إن ش ـآء الله دووم للآفـ ض ـل ..


وتنورينآ بالـ ج ـديد منكِ ..





دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## جنة الرضا

مشاءالله عليك حلوين مره

----------


## Sweet Magic

مرحبا  

شذاوي حبيبتي 

حلوين  

ان شاء الله انشوف جديدك الاجمل 

موفقة 

دمتي بود

----------


## كبرياء

**

*مرره رووعهـ ..}!*
*بدآيه نآيس ..* 
*ثآنكسس ..}*
*كبريآء*

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم و الرحمهـ




مرره كيووت

مجهود جداً جميل 

نتظر جديدكِ المبدع هنا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *توو مآ نور القسسسم والله*
> 
> *ولآ اروع من هيك بدآيه* 
> *من أحسسسسن لأحسن يآرب*  
> ** 
> *عجبتني مرره هذي :)* 
> 
> *تسلم الأيآدي غناتي*  
> *دووم نورينآ بجديدك*  
> ...



*القسم منور بيكِ*
*الرووعه تكمن في حضوورج هوبي*
*لاعدمت هالتوااصل*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> تقدم رائع الى الامام ..
> 
> كل المودة



 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
*يعاافيك ربي اخوي شبكة*
*اشكر ردك الطيب*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## أموله

يـآاألبي البوو ~

يجنن ~.~ مره عـآجبني هالقمر ~

يسلموو ومجهود ولا احلى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مـ س ـآء آلـ خ ـير ..
> *مسااء الورد* 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ما ش ـآء الله ع ـليكِ ح ـبآآآبه ،،  
> 
> بدآيه ح ـلووه منك .. 
> ...



*تسلمييين شوق الاحلى توااجدج*
*ان شاء الله بفضل الله ثم تشجيعكم ارتقي*
*لاحرمت هالمررور الطيب*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ماشاء الله ..


مرة مرة روووعة ...


عجبوني بقوووة ...


ماشاء الله عليك حبيبتي مرة ابدعتي فيهم ..


تسلم الأيادي يااارب..

ويسلم الذوووق المميز دووماً..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاااء الله بداايه حلووو مررره 
وان شاء الله الى الاحسن :)
 
يجننن يا ألبي ألبه فديته انا هههه >> ودها اتبووسه خخخ
الله يعطيك العافيه غلااتووو شذى 
على هيك رووح ابداااع 
لا عدمنااااا هيك تميز 
موفقه لكل خير 
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب*

*بدآيه روعه شذوي =) ..*

*مره كيوت الصور =) ،،*

*تسلمي ع الطرح ،،*

*ومن هيك للأفضل قميله ،،*

*ربي يعطيش الف عافيه :/*

*سي يو*

----------


## القمر الجميل

مشكوووووووره على الصور عجبوني وااااااجد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مشاءالله عليك حلوين مره



 
*جنة الرضا*
*شكرا اخوي ع المرور الكريم.*
*دمت بخير.*
*تحيااتي.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مرحبا 
> 
> شذاوي حبيبتي 
> 
> حلوين 
> 
> ان شاء الله انشوف جديدك الاجمل 
> 
> موفقة 
> ...



*هلا وغلا..*
*الاجمل حضوركِ سويت..*
*لاخلا منج في صفحااتي..*
*وان شاء الله تشوفي كل حلوو مني..*
*تحياااتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> **
> 
> *مرره رووعهـ ..}!*
> *بدآيه نآيس ..* 
> *ثآنكسس ..}*
> 
> *كبريآء*



*مشكووورة كبريااء الارووع هالتوااجد*
*دمتي بووود خيتو*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلآم عليكم و الرحمهـ
> 
>  
> 
> مرره كيووت 
> مجهود جداً جميل  
> 
> نتظر جديدكِ المبدع هنا



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
*اختي مووهبهـ*
*شكرا ع عبق التوواجد*
*دمتي بخير*
*ودي لكِ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يـآاألبي البوو ~
> 
> يجنن ~.~ مره عـآجبني هالقمر ~
> 
> يسلموو ومجهود ولا احلى



 
*يسلم عمرج اموله الاحلى توااجدكِ هنا*
*دمتي بوود خيوة*
*تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ماشاء الله .. 
> 
> مرة مرة روووعة ... 
> 
> عجبوني بقوووة ... 
> 
> ماشاء الله عليك حبيبتي مرة ابدعتي فيهم .. 
> 
> تسلم الأيادي يااارب.. 
> ...



دمعه ع السطور..
*اخجلني كلامكِ في حقي ..*
*اشكر تشريفكِ لمتصفحي المتواضع..*
*دمتي بامان الباري..*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> ما شاااء الله بداايه حلووو مررره 
> وان شاء الله الى الاحسن :)
>  
> يجننن يا ألبي ألبه فديته انا هههه >> ودها اتبووسه خخخ
> الله يعطيك العافيه غلااتووو شذى 
> على هيك رووح ابداااع 
> لا عدمنااااا هيك تميز 
> ...



 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*عوامية صفواانيه..*
*كلام كبير في حقي اخجلتي تواضعي ..*
*وحضوركِ هو المميز بموضوعي..*
*دمتي بحب..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مراحب* 
> *بدآيه روعه شذوي =) ..* 
> *مره كيوت الصور =) ،،* 
> *تسلمي ع الطرح ،،* 
> *ومن هيك للأفضل قميله ،،* 
> *ربي يعطيش الف عافيه :/* 
> 
> *سي يو*



هلا قميلتي كرووز..
مافي اروع من حروفكِ المكتوبه..
ياارب بفضل دعاائكم اتقدم الى الاحسن..
دمتي موفقه.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مشكوووووووره على الصور عجبوني وااااااجد



 *العفووو خيه*
*شااكرة الطله اللطيفه*
*تحياتي*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مرة حلوين وجننوا 
تسلمي 
موفقة

----------


## وردة حلاوية

كيــــــــــــــــ حدة ـــــــــــــــوتـ ــمرة ــــ ..
يهبـــــــــــل بدأيــة حلــــ :bigsmile: ــوة انشاءاللهــــــــ..
بتوفيــــــق ياربـــــــــ للجميـــــــــعـــ..... :clap:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هدوء الغرام . وردة حلاويه*
*اشكر توااجدكمااا الجميل هنا*
*لاعدمت طيب المرور*
*دمتما بخير*

----------


## النظره البريئه

روعه
ماشاء الله
سلمت يداك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نظووره شكراا مروركِ الاروع.*
*دمتي بهناء*

----------


## looovely

* ســلاااااام..* 
*ما شاء الله ابداع خيتووووو*
* بدايه موفقه عزيزتي*
* وإلى الأمام..*
* * 
*عجبتني مرررررره..ذوق* 
*بنتظار ابداعك*
* دمتِ في جفظ الله ورعايته*

----------


## noor al zahra

_يسلمو_

_بنتظار جديدك_

_تحيتي_

_noor al zahra_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *ســلاااااام..* 
> 
> *ما شاء الله ابداع خيتووووو*
> *بدايه موفقه عزيزتي*
> *وإلى الأمام..*
> ** 
> *عجبتني مرررررره..ذوق* 
> *بنتظار ابداعك*
> 
> *دمتِ في جفظ الله ورعايته*



 *هلا لوفلي ..*
*تسلمييييين والذوق شفته بوجودج*
*ربي مايحرمني عذب التوااصل*
*دمتي موفقه*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نور الزهرااء*
*شكراا لجميل التواااجد*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------

